# Quack's Coozie On Tour...



## OutFishHim (Jan 9, 2010)

And the Tour begins in South Georgia....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2010)

That's IT!!!!


Somebody PLEAZZZZZZZZZE bring her home to me!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 9, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's IT!!!!
> 
> 
> Somebody PLEAZZZZZZZZZE bring her home to me!!



It just started it's tour...


----------



## Otis (Jan 9, 2010)

Send it me ppuullleeaasseeee


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> It just started it's tour...



It's BEEN on tour for about 4 months!!


----------



## Otis (Jan 9, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's BEEN on tour for about 4 months!!


 

I think it needs some coffee after a tour like that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2010)

Is that duct tape on RedMan's shirt??


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 9, 2010)

Otis said:


> I think it needs some coffee after a tour like that.



I think it needs some BLEACH!  No telling the things that coozie has seen!


----------



## raggedy ann (Jan 9, 2010)

You could do a revised Flat Stanley-like thing.  Send it to someone you know with a cover letter explaining what is going on.  Have them take a picture with it and send you the picture (paper or digital) for you to post.  They send the coozie on to someone they know with the cover letter and your email address for picture.  The goal is to have pictures of the coozie with as many people and as many places as possible.  I Like the idea.......


----------



## raggedy ann (Jan 9, 2010)

If you want, I'll send you my address and info and I will coordinate it, type the letter, etc.  We do this in school to teach kids about geography and writing and "stuff".


----------



## raggedy ann (Jan 9, 2010)

HOQ:  remember, you were busting me out during THE game


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2010)

raggedy ann said:


> You could do a revised Flat Stanley-like thing.  Send it to someone you know with a cover letter explaining what is going on.  Have them take a picture with it and send you the picture (paper or digital) for you to post.  They send the coozie on to someone they know with the cover letter and your email address for picture.  The goal is to have pictures of the coozie with as many people and as many places as possible.  I Like the idea.......





raggedy ann said:


> If you want, I'll send you my address and info and I will coordinate it, type the letter, etc.  We do this in school to teach kids about geography and writing and "stuff".





raggedy ann said:


> HOQ:  remember, you were busting me out during THE game




How about somebody sending ME the coozie and I'll take a picture of ME with it!!




How 'bout those GATORS!!


----------



## raggedy ann (Jan 9, 2010)

HOQ:  How 'bout those GATORS!! 

GRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2010)

raggedy ann said:


> HOQ:  How 'bout those GATORS!!
> 
> GRRRRRRRRRR!



You might wanna change your avatar, how about a pic of YOU!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2010)

That coozie made more rounds than the flu bug today.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 9, 2010)

Somebody said Bug?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Somebody said Bug?



ya'll lost yet?


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> ya'll lost yet?



Nope, came straight to it.  Waiting on TJ and his dad to come outta da woods so I can get my book and then we'll be on our way to Casa de' Wobbert-Woo   

Can't wait to get there either, need to wash the Quack coozie cooties off my hands.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Nope, came straight to it.  Waiting on TJ and his dad to come outta da woods so I can get my book and then we'll be on our way to Casa de' Wobbert-Woo
> 
> Can't wait to get there either, need to wash the Quack coozie cooties off my hands.




Got some listerine for fishbait?!?!


----------



## 243Savage (Jan 9, 2010)

Is Yellowstone on the national tour schedule?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 9, 2010)

243Savage said:


> Is Yellowstone on the national tour schedule?



PM sent!


----------



## Nautical Son (Jan 9, 2010)

That's a doozie of a coozie, maybe it needs to make a layover in Savannah. ..........


----------



## bam_bam (Jan 9, 2010)

Seems like I saw that coozie before....hmmmm


----------



## raggedy ann (Jan 9, 2010)

TGattis said:


> That's a doozie of a coozie, maybe it needs to make a layover in Savannah. ..........



and I'm just right up the road from ya


----------



## Nautical Son (Jan 9, 2010)

raggedy ann said:


> and I'm just right up the road from ya



Wanna place a bet on whether the coozie or Quack gets a ride on the new boat first?????


----------



## pbradley (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey, I saw one just like that this afternoon!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 10, 2010)

The coozie wants it's picture taken at oyster king


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 10, 2010)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 10, 2010)

I bet PJ would like to sip a lil wine from that coozie


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 10, 2010)

I bet that coozie would look good on a couple airplane wings and other parts


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll bet that coozie could use a little layover here in DAWG COUNTRY   
Maybe a pic under the Arches?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like Coozie had a good time last night!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 10, 2010)

now when quack get it back(if he ever does)the coozie won't be able to sit up straight


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 10, 2010)

Dixie Dawg said:


> I'll bet that coozie could use a little layover here in DAWG COUNTRY
> Maybe a pic under the Arches?



Girl you are SO bad!   



OutFishHim said:


> Looks like Coozie had a good time last night!



Oh MY!!!  I'm surprised the coozie is even up yet ... must have needed a lot of extra insulation in the cold last night!


----------



## fishbait (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh I likey that coozie.
Me an it be new fweinds.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 10, 2010)

Seems to have stopped at a farm?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh no!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 10, 2010)

I think I saw that coozie..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 10, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> I think I saw that coozie..


 
Hey chicken, I saw where you wouldn't let the Redhead take all of your hair..........chicken bwaaack bwaaaack bwaaack...


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 10, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Hey chicken, I saw where you wouldn't let the Redhead take all of your hair..........chicken bwaaack bwaaaack bwaaack...



Whatcha talkin 'bout?  I just asked her to cut it, didn't care how much was left..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 10, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> Whatcha talkin 'bout?  I just asked her to cut it, didn't care how much was left..


 
You need a spit shine do like I've got...


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 10, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> You need a spit shine do like I've got...



This one is cold enuff..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 10, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> This one is cold enuff..


 
Will a jar of squeezins fit in that Koozie??? If so then it won't matter whether there is hair on your head or not..


----------



## Otis (Jan 10, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Will a jar of squeezins fit in that Koozie??? If so then it won't matter whether there is hair on your head or not..


 

If that koozie makes it Korea, its gonna be full of kimchi!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 10, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> You need a spit shine do like I've got...



He ain't kidding!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 10, 2010)

Hmm...I wonder who it was visiting in High Falls? 

Appears that someone is also USING the coozie right now too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hmm...I wonder who it was visiting in High Falls?
> 
> Appears that someone is also USING the coozie right now too!



The least they can do is drink some decent beer out of it!!


----------



## 243Savage (Jan 10, 2010)

Otis said:


> If that koozie makes it Korea, its gonna be full of kimchi!



If it makes it to Yellowstone, I'm gonna sit it on top of Old Faithful and watch it launch 150 feet into the air.  

Man, what a ride!  

Don't worry...I'll catch it.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 10, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The least they can do is drink some decent beer out of it!!







243Savage said:


> If it makes it to Yellowstone, I'm gonna sit it on top of Old Faithful and watch it launch 150 feet into the air.
> 
> Don't worry...I'll catch it.



Ooohh!  Can you video tape that one?!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 10, 2010)

243Savage said:


> If it makes it to Yellowstone, I'm gonna sit it on top of Old Faithful and watch it launch 150 feet into the air.
> 
> Man, what a ride!
> 
> Don't worry...I'll catch it.


 
Don't worry Quack, the sulfer won't discolor or etch it's finish, he promises...


----------



## baldfish (Jan 10, 2010)

Lawd at the use that thang saw


----------



## baldfish (Jan 10, 2010)

GaBelle said it smelled


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey I saw it too!!


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for the use of that during the night so I didn't have to leave the tent to " Go " ....


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 11, 2010)

Can't go through Atlanta without stopping at important landmarks!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 11, 2010)

Great shot Al!


----------



## pbradley (Jan 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Great shot Al!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh, that was just a LOVELY picture of me. I can't believe you posted that online for the whole world to see. Come to think of it...it DID have a slight odor to it....It smelled of kimchi and sulfur....


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 11, 2010)

So many things to say.....but at the risk of be banned, I won't.....


----------



## bigox911 (Jan 11, 2010)

That's one big rusty rooster


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> So many things to say.....but at the risk of be banned, I won't.....



Oh MY!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 11, 2010)

I never saw that thang. I would have at least liked to have had a picture taken with the legendary coozie!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2010)

Air flights must be delayed. I figured that thing would be outta the U.S. by now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> So many things to say.....but at the risk of be banned, I won't.....



Heyyyyyyyy, datz one big ole stawkin cheekun!


----------



## Murphy (Jan 11, 2010)

Hmmmmm I know that Chicken and that Pink Pig....I know which way it went Back to the ATL


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Great shot Al!



Drilled it!  
Aim small, and you won't miss!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 11, 2010)

Isn't this the Travelocity Dude?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2010)

Fishbait was reluctant at first, said he didn't want Quack "mad" at him but that didn't last long...............


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 11, 2010)

Otis said:


> If that koozie makes it Korea, its gonna be full of kimchi!



Oh please send it to me before it goes to OTIS iffin he puts kimchi in it I'm not sure it'll get thru customs and I for sure won't want to drink out of it  


I do here by promise to fill it up with yellow snow and then send it on it's marry way


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I never saw that thang. I would have at least liked to have had a picture taken with the legendary coozie!!





Me too!

I never saw the coozie either


----------



## AmandaM (Jan 11, 2010)

Someone betta send it this way I have an idea for the picture already


----------



## Sirduke (Jan 11, 2010)

So thats what that shiney spittoon they had at Chehaw was...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> So thats what that shiney spittoon they had at Chehaw was...


----------



## Sirduke (Jan 11, 2010)

AmandaM said:


> Someone betta send it this way I have an idea for the picture already



Ain't you all ready done sent him a picture of it yet?


----------



## Strych9 (Jan 11, 2010)

i heard somethin about a port-a-potty pic?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Ain't you all ready done sent him a picture of it yet?


 
Yes, that topic does sound vaguely familiar...hmmmmm


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Ain't you all ready done sent him a picture?





Sparky1 said:


> Yes, that topic does sound vaguely familiar...hmmmmm



I wondered if I was the only one that'd heard that .................


----------



## baldfish (Jan 11, 2010)

another user


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 11, 2010)

He looks like he's up to no good..


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2010)

OFH!!!!!!!!!!! After what I saw you better sanitize Zmans hands REAL good!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Isn't this the Travelocity Dude?



I dunno, OFHbabe. Pretty sure that's the "See Rock City" guy. I guess the coozie is in the Smoky Mountains now.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 11, 2010)

Where will it end up next??


----------



## Otis (Jan 12, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Where will it end up next??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2010)

This Koozie has so many places to see and so many things to do . I think it's tour needs to end where it started


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 12, 2010)

Kebo said:


> OFH!!!!!!!!!!! After what I saw you better sanitize Zmans hands REAL good!!!







rhbama3 said:


> I dunno, OFHbabe. Pretty sure that's the "See Rock City" guy. I guess the coozie is in the Smoky Mountains now.





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Where will it end up next??





Otis said:


>



Coozie has such a busy itinerary on a whirlwind Tour. There is no telling! 



Sparky1 said:


> This Koozie has so many places to see and so many things to do . I think it's tour needs to end where it started



I hope Quack can make it to FPG this year..


----------



## Swede (Jan 12, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Ain't you all ready done sent him a picture of it yet?





Sparky1 said:


> Yes, that topic does sound vaguely familiar...hmmmmm





Kebo said:


> I wondered if I was the only one that'd heard that .................



Man, word travels fast


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## bigox911 (Jan 12, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Where will it end up next??



I heard it booked a seat on Airtran 772


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 12, 2010)

Seems like my coozie is having ALOT more fun than I am!


----------



## KDarsey (Jan 12, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Seems like my coozie is having ALOT more fun than I am!



Usually happens that way


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 12, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Seems like my coozie is having ALOT more fun than I am!



But look at the memories it's sharing with you!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok, Ok, I'll admit it, I had my hand on it too........... (but sanitized quickly!)


----------



## KDarsey (Jan 12, 2010)

Kebo said:


> Ok, Ok, I'll admit it, I had my hand on it too........... (but sanitized quickly!)



Quack, don't look now but I think someone just gave you the finger.....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2010)

KDarsey said:


> Quack, don't look now but I think someone just gave you the finger.....



NOT intentionally, that thang, ~~shudder~~ had already been man-handled and  notice my sun glasses in my hand, I was juggling there Darsey and it was COLD! Now quit trying to git me in truble!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2010)

Look who else had their way with it............


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 12, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Seems like my coozie is having ALOT more fun than I am!



Bet it'll remember more of the trip it's been on then you ever would 

Then again all the pretty gals that been holding it... it might never want to come back to you


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jan 12, 2010)

I'll have to keep my eyes out for that thing on my ride down to the Keys this weekend.  Never know where it is gonna be...


----------



## baldfish (Jan 12, 2010)

Can I hit it with my Tomohawk at least once


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 12, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Can I hit it with my Tomohawk at least once


What was in that jug in the background Just above Klem's right shoulder!!


----------



## 243Savage (Jan 12, 2010)

Has that thing gotten it's passport/visa for Korea yet?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 12, 2010)

Dadgummit!!! I wish I could have at least put it over the barrel of Gabriel...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Dadgummit!!! I wish I could have at least put it over the barrel of Gabriel...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 13, 2010)

Kebo said:


> Look who else had their way with it............




Lucky koozie


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>



NIce head on that mug.


----------



## baldfish (Jan 13, 2010)

There some mud on this cozie


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 13, 2010)

baldfish said:


> There some mud on this cozie



Fancy spittoon...


----------



## baldfish (Jan 13, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> Fancy spittoon...



Didn wanna tell him that right off wanted him to smell it and other things when he gets it back in acouple of years


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 13, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Didn wanna tell him that right off wanted him to smell it and other things when he gets it back in acouple of years



I'm sure there are remnants..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 13, 2010)

Jis' wait til' I get my grubby hands on it..
I got some buddy's up at Ranger Camp that will treat it real nice....


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Jan 13, 2010)

Dang!!! That thing gets around!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 13, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> Dang!!! That thing gets around!!


 
We should rename it.........I'll just leave it at that...


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Jan 13, 2010)

Easy now Scooter-Spark!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 13, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> Easy now Scooter-Spark!!


 
Dani calls me Spooter........


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jan 13, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Jis' wait til' I get my grubby hands on it..
> I got some buddy's up at Ranger Camp that will treat it real nice....



You won't have nothin on me!!!  I really can't wait until I get it!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 13, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> I'm sure there are remnants..


There are a few things I could say here!!.......................But I'm withholding comment


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 13, 2010)

I still wish I had seen it, and got to set it on the barrel of Gabriel!


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Jan 13, 2010)

Spooter, Sparker, Scooter-Spark, all the same!!! Haha


----------



## 243Savage (Jan 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I still wish I had seen it, and got to set it on the barrel of Gabriel!



That's twice. 

Will someone send the dern thing to Nic so he can set on the barrel of Gabriel.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 13, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> Spooter, Sparker, Scooter-Spark, all the same!!! Haha



Don't forget Pony Boy!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 13, 2010)

243Savage said:


> That's twice.
> 
> Will someone send the dern thing to Nic so he can set on the barrel of Gabriel.



Yes please!!!!!   

I`ll even take a pic of it, throught the new hole...


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 13, 2010)

I can't wait to see it.....maybe tomorrow even!!!!!!I have some TN orange plans for it!!!!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey! What happened to my pic with the stinky coozie??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2010)

Dixie Dawg said:


> You won't have nothin on me!!!  I really can't wait until I get it!!!



Pics pleazzzzzzzzzzze!!


----------



## baldfish (Jan 14, 2010)

The things they will do to this in Alabama


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 14, 2010)

Quack, coozie is with you in spirit...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jan 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Quack, coozie is with you in spirit...



That is just TOO much!!!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 14, 2010)

Uh-oh...Quack just texted me asking where I was?!?!?1  See ya!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Quack, coozie is with you in spirit...



I see you're still stawkin me!!




OutFishHim said:


> Uh-oh...Quack just texted me asking where I was?!?!?1  See ya!





Look out yo front winder!!











No, not that one, the udder one!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 14, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I see you're still stawkin me!!
> 
> Look out yo front winder!!
> 
> No, not that one, the udder one!!



Hey brother Quack,

Did you not see the car pull out of the garage.  She had to pick up Z man.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 14, 2010)

Where da coozie is?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Dadgummit!!! I wish I could have at least put it over the barrel of Gabriel...





Nicodemus said:


> I still wish I had seen it, and got to set it on the barrel of Gabriel!



Hey Nick you think iffin you just filled Gabriels barrel full of powder and a wad on top think you could airmail it to me and save some postage?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hey brother Quack,
> 
> Did you not see the car pull out of the garage.  She had to pick up Z man.



Stoopid dog snuck up behind me and licked my hand, scared me so bad I banged my head on the side of the house, musta knocked myself out.




Nicodemus said:


> Where da coozie is?



I'll make a deal with you Nic, if I HAPPEN to get my coozie back before WAR, I'll let you blow a hole in it with Gabrielle!!  You only get one shot at a fair distance!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 14, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stoopid dog snuck up behind me and licked my hand, scared me so bad I banged my head on the side of the house, musta knocked myself out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Uhh,     NO!!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 14, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stoopid dog snuck up behind me and licked my hand, scared me so bad I banged my head on the side of the house, musta knocked myself out.
> 
> It is because of the dog biscuit you have in your pocket that you keep feeding them.
> 
> ...



 that poor coozie won't stand a chance.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 14, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll make a deal with you Nic, if I HAPPEN to *get my coozie back before WAR*, I'll let you blow a hole in it with Gabrielle!! You only get one shot at a fair distance!


 
You can give up that pipe dream.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> You can give up that pipe dream.



How about we put the coozie on top of yo chrome dome and let Nic shoot it off??


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 14, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stoopid dog snuck up behind me and licked my hand, scared me so bad I banged my head on the side of the house, musta knocked myself out.



Wilson was just giving you some love!


----------



## bigox911 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll make a deal with you Nic, if I HAPPEN to get my coozie back before WAR, I'll let you blow a hole in it with Gabrielle!!  You only get one shot at a fair distance!



Would be a lot safer if you offered him 2 or 3 hawk throws at it from what I've heard


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 14, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Would be a lot safer if you offered him 2 or 3 hawk throws at it from what I've heard


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Wilson was just giving you some love!



He was wearing a cheekun mask too??




bigox911 said:


> Would be a lot safer if you offered him 2 or 3 hawk throws at it from what I've heard



You're on your on, big boy!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 14, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He was wearing a cheekun mask too??



My "under-cover" watch dog!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> My "under-cover" watch dog!



I wish I was yo "under-cover" watch cheekun!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 14, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I wish I was yo "under-cover" watch cheekun!!



....I think you already are.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> ....I think you already are.



This is true, but I have yet to get "under yo covers"!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This is true, but I have yet to get "under yo covers"!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 14, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This is true, but I have yet to get "under yo covers"!!





What's that coozie?  You've never riden on the back of a motorcycle and really want to?  I don't know, that's pretty dangerous for such a small, shiney coozie.....let me see what I can do....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What's that coozie?  You've never riden on the back of a motorcycle and really want to?  I don't know, that's pretty dangerous for such a small, shiney coozie.....let me see what I can do....



Nooooooooo!!  Quack's, I mean "coozie" had bad experience on motorcycle one time!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What's that coozie?  You've never riden on the back of a motorcycle and really want to?  I don't know, that's pretty dangerous for such a small, shiney coozie.....let me see what I can do....



Heyyyyy, wait a minute, coozie is "talking" to you??
What have you done ??  She never talked to me??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 14, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How about we put the coozie on top of yo chrome dome and let Nic shoot it off??


 
The chrome dome is a draw, you oughta try it. Cept as tall as you are when the sun hits your shiny white head you'd look like a cell phone tower beacon...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> The chrome dome is a draw, you oughta try it. Cept as tall as you are when the sun hits your shiny white head you'd look like a cell phone tower beacon...



Wonder would I get better cell phone reception??


----------



## modern_yeoman (Jan 14, 2010)

Daaaaaaang! This floozy koozy gets around more than Tiger Woods!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 14, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wonder would I get better cell phone reception??


 
With that grill you sport, no doubt..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> With that grill you sport, no doubt..



You no likey my bling??


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey Quack, I saw your coozie today. I tried to get it back for you but I was out manned.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 14, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You no likey my bling??


 

I've seen better;


----------



## FishinMech (Jan 14, 2010)

Give the man that beautiful coozie back.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2010)

FishinMarine09 said:


> Give the man that beautiful coozie back.



Uuuuhhhh, you don't know "our" Quack like we do, do you?!?! 
I can't WAIT till it comes back South, I gots plans for it too................ HHHhhhmmmm trail riding time............. creek walkin...............   kebofestin'............


----------



## Red Man (Jan 14, 2010)

That koozie really gets around.


----------



## robertyb (Jan 14, 2010)

I think it needs to go on an around the world tour. It might become famous.


----------



## bigox911 (Jan 14, 2010)

I just saw it but only for a brief moment.  It was in the mens bathroom then in the ladies then ended up in a stall...all over the place...


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 14, 2010)

And...........it's off............


----------



## bigox911 (Jan 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> And...........it's off............



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MmFN9C9PVpg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MmFN9C9PVpg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## pbradley (Jan 14, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> I just saw it but only for a brief moment.  It was in the mens bathroom then in the ladies then ended up in a stall...all over the place...





OutFishHim said:


> And...........it's off............




where'smycoozie?-dot-com

FaceBook: The Coozie: Become a Fan

The next chick/beer flick: The Sisterhood of the Traveling Coozie


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 14, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MmFN9C9PVpg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MmFN9C9PVpg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>







pbradley said:


> where'smycoozie?-dot-com
> 
> FaceBook: The Coozie: Become a Fan
> 
> The next chick/beer flick: The Sisterhood of the Traveling Coozie



I might just do that!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I might just do that!



Talk to Tag she already mentioned something about that!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> And...........it's off............



I TOLD ya'll that coozie was evil and had no moral values!
But apparently it's racking up some frequent flyer mileage.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jan 14, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MmFN9C9PVpg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MmFN9C9PVpg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Man, everywhere...  That thing does get around....


----------



## germag (Jan 14, 2010)

That coozie is a floozie.


----------



## NOYDB (Jan 14, 2010)

For brief moment, I was envious.....


----------



## baldfish (Jan 14, 2010)

germag said:


> That coozie is a floozie.




Kinda like it's owner


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 14, 2010)

NOYDB said:


> For brief moment, I was envious.....



I hope they post them tonight!


----------



## bigox911 (Jan 14, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Kinda like it's owner


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 14, 2010)

I wonder if the coozie is still round?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## jsullivan03 (Jan 14, 2010)

robertyb said:


> I think it needs to go on an around the world tour. It might become famous.



That might just happen...


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 14, 2010)

boy that thing has been touched by alot of folks soon its just gonna be a blank coozie from it beeing rubbed on so much


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 14, 2010)

Bad Boy John and coozie..


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 14, 2010)

It's Peek-a-boo Coozie!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 14, 2010)

WOW's and Coozie!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> It's Peek-a-boo Coozie!



She looks right at home in that Crown Royal bag!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> WOW's and Coozie!


Quack That is sort of a wish you were there post wasn't it!!!..........


----------



## pbradley (Jan 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> WOW's and Coozie!



Good googly moogly...I'm hyperventilating...


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 15, 2010)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DrmowU_mj10&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DrmowU_mj10&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
Oh!!!!! My!!!!!! How did the coozie get up to TN!!!!!! Go Lady Vols basketball!!!!


----------



## Otis (Jan 15, 2010)

C'mon! Yall send that thing international...I am gonna make a coffee coozie out of it!


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 15, 2010)

Otis said:


> C'mon! Yall send that thing international...I am gonna make a coffee coozie out of it!



I want it before it goes there then!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> WOW's and Coozie!



OH MY!!!!!!


My "coozie" is getting TINGLY all OVER!!!!!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 15, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> OH MY!!!!!!
> 
> 
> My "coozie" is getting TINGLY all OVER!!!!!!!!


----------



## germag (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 15, 2010)

That coozie is gonna have cooties. I think I saw it in a truck stop restroom. 

Oh and it had a rough engraving of a bulldog on it.


----------



## Swede (Jan 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>



Hope everything came out all right




Poor coozie, it needs a bath in the Hooch


----------



## modern_yeoman (Jan 15, 2010)

Man,,,, I swear I was in a T/A travel center yesterday and on the bathroom wall....I COULD NOT believe it!!

" For a good time call Coozie "


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 15, 2010)

modern_yeoman said:


> man,,,, i swear i was in a t/a travel center yesterday and on the bathroom wall....i could not believe it!!
> 
> " for a good time call coozie "



867-5309


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


----------



## bigox911 (Jan 15, 2010)

Yep...she bent it


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 15, 2010)

Swede said:


> Hope everything came out all right
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not even sure who that was..



bigox911 said:


> Yep...she bent it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Yep...she bent it





Pics??


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 15, 2010)

Is coozie taking a ride after all?  Why yes, it is!


Bye-Bye coozie!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Is coozie taking a ride after all?  Why yes, it is!
> 
> 
> Bye-Bye coozie!



Hope Kim puts a helmet on coozie!!


----------



## Swede (Jan 15, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope Kim puts a helmet on coozie!!



And a coat


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2010)

Swede said:


> And a rain coat


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 15, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope Kim puts a helmet on coozie!!



He did wrap it in a Crown royal bag if that helps.


----------



## Red Man (Jan 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> WOW's and Coozie!





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Quack That is sort of a wish you were there post wasn't it!!!..........



Ooh WOW

Wish I was there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Quack That is sort of a wish you were there post wasn't it!!!..........



Dood, I'd given ANYTHING to of been my coozie last night!!  Well, except for all the guys touching me...

You know you have NO life when your coozie is having more fun than I do.


----------



## baldfish (Jan 15, 2010)

The coozie finally got some class


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2010)

baldfish said:


> The coozie finally got some class



Wow!!  Sarah's looking good holding my coozie!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow!!  Sarah's looking good holding my coozie!!



took a little while for her to get her gloves on. She didn't want to touch it for some reason.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jan 15, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope Kim puts a helmet on coozie!!



Helmet??  Shoot, The last time I seen it, it was tied to a string alone side a bunch of other cans and hooked to some car that had " Just Married " all over it..   Not sure who them folks were, but it sure looked at home there...


----------



## Resica (Jan 15, 2010)

Is that coozie headed north?


----------



## robertyb (Jan 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> took a little while for her to get her gloves on. She didn't want to touch it for some reason.



Did she burn the gloves afterwards??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2010)

Well, on a bright note Quack, your koozie will go further than Ga. Tech ever will..


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Jan 15, 2010)

Hahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Well, on a bright note Quack, your koozie will go further than Ga. Tech ever will..




That was just wrong! Funny, but wrong!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 15, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Well, on a bright note Quack, your koozie will go further than Ga. Tech ever will..



Heck, its been handled by more women that a Tech student could ever dream of.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Heck, its been handled by more women that a Tech student could ever dream of.


 Or Quack.......


----------



## JD (Jan 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Heck, its been handled by more women that a Tech student could ever dream of.


----------



## Otis (Jan 15, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Well, on a bright note Quack, your koozie will go further than Ga. Tech ever will..


 


BBQBOSS said:


> Heck, its been handled by more women that a Tech student could ever dream of.


----------



## bigox911 (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## NOYDB (Jan 15, 2010)

The coozie has excellent taste.....


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 16, 2010)

Coozie tracker..

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=474830


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Coozie tracker..
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=474830


 
That's cool. He's been there for about an hour, right around where all of the special services truck stops are!!! HMMMMM


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 16, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> That's cool. He's been there for about an hour, right around where all of the special services truck stops are!!! HMMMMM



It's been longer than that!  Kebo is pretty close to there isn't she?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> It's been longer than that!  Kebo is pretty close to there isn't she?



Nope, closer to Tbug...............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2010)

All you haters are just jealous!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 16, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Heck, its been handled by more women that a Tech student could ever dream of.





I want to be a coozie


----------



## baldfish (Jan 16, 2010)

Been handled by the Beauty and the beast
Dang Johns ugly


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 16, 2010)

I can't believe Becca put her face so close to it!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 16, 2010)

Coozie is having a great time in Florida!  It just HAD to make a quick stop in Gainesville!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 16, 2010)

And also making new friends..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Coozie is having a great time in Florida!  It just HAD to make a quick stop in Gainesville!



That outta shutup some of the "leg humper" fans!!


----------



## Resica (Jan 16, 2010)

Did Coozie attend Tech?


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Jan 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I can't believe Becca put her face so close to it!



I didnt realize it had been around so much at the time!!! Coozie told me I was the only one!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 16, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> I didnt realize it had been around so much at the time!!! Coozie told me I was the only one!!



Coozie belongs to Quack, and you believed it?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> I didnt realize it had been around so much at the time!!! Coozie told me I was the only one!!


 YOU TOOOO?????????? 



turtlebug said:


> Coozie belongs to Quack, and you believed it?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 16, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> I didnt realize it had been around so much at the time!!! Coozie told me I was the only one!!





turtlebug said:


> Coozie belongs to Quack, and you believed it?



That's what I was going to say!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 16, 2010)

And believe me when I say, when Coozie comes back from Tour, I will NOT handle without latex gloves.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2010)

WOW's hearing voices from a Koozie. All of a sudden so many questions have been answered..


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Jan 16, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Coozie belongs to Quack, and you believed it?





Kebo said:


> YOU TOOOO??????????



Yea I fell for it! Coozie is just a smooth talker!! Seems like he fooled all the girls! That Floozie Coozie! Haha


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> And believe me when I say, when Coozie comes back from Tour, I will NOT handle without latex gloves.


Don't blame ya!  



Sparky1 said:


> WOW's hearing voices from a Koozie. All of a sudden so many questions have been answered..


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> Yea I fell for it! Coozie is just a smooth talker!! Seems like he fooled all the girls! *That Floozie Coozie*! Haha


----------



## fountain (Jan 16, 2010)

i want it!!!!!!!!  send it my way


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2010)

According to the tracker, destination is in sight!!


----------



## fountain (Jan 16, 2010)

well when everyone else finishes havin their way with it, i can still make good use of it.  coozie will enjoy it here!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 16, 2010)

fountain said:


> well when everyone else finishes havin their way with it, i can still make good use of it.  coozie will enjoy it here!



Awesome target practice!


----------



## fountain (Jan 16, 2010)

hey i have my own plans--i generally have good ones too dont i bug?  i got good taste!!  i will show coozie a good time and no i wont shoot at it.

you done had your hands on it along with many others.  used, but not abused--just the wayi like em.

aint u got somethin to do?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 17, 2010)

It got to the hotel room awful late.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 17, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> It got to the hotel room awful late.


Watching the tracker........................It was late when it stopped!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 17, 2010)

*Breaking news - coozie butters his toast on the wrong side*

Please refer to the following link and post #17

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=475014


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Please refer to the following link and post #17
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=475014


 
That's nothing new, considering Quack trained the coozie....


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 17, 2010)

Maybe coozie IS headed to Cuba!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 17, 2010)

Maybe Coozie could bring some cigars back with him!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 17, 2010)

CortGirl said:


> Maybe Coozie could bring some cigars back with him!


I like the way you think  Maybe bring back some Rum and Espresso too?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 17, 2010)

Definitely some Rum...they have awesome stuff over there...bring lots of cigars back Coozie! Mine were seized in customs  You're kinda cute, maybe they'll let you slide...


----------



## F14Gunner (Jan 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Maybe coozie IS headed to Cuba!


Oh No ! anyone that has been to Key West know that the left side of town is not straight ! Go right on duvall St from A1A at the clock dude's .


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2010)

Coozie & company made it safely from Key West to South Georgia and has continued on it's way after a thorough cleaning & more pictures.................. which will be posted later............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 19, 2010)

CortGirl said:


> Maybe Coozie could bring some cigars back with him!


 
Somebody say CIGARS???? 



Kebo said:


> Coozie & company made it safely from Key West to South Georgia and has continued on it's way after a thorough cleaning & more pictures.................. which will be posted later............


 
Dang Keebs, I wish I'd have known, I could have transported it back up later this week..


----------



## bigox911 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Somebody say CIGARS????


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 19, 2010)

bigox911 said:


>



stay away from the cigars!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Somebody say CIGARS????
> 
> 
> 
> Dang Keebs, I wish I'd have known, I could have transported it back up later this week..



I just "interrupted" the trip, didn't change any itinerary or anything............. dang, let me find the pics...........


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 19, 2010)

Nothing quite as good as a Cuban Cohiba


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 19, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Dang Keebs, I wish I'd have known, I could have transported it back up later this week..



There will be no kidnapping of the Coozie.  Coozie is on a very tight schedule.  You can't just "take" it.  Besides, your paperwork hasn't been approved yet.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> There will be no kidnapping of the Coozie.  Coozie is on a very tight schedule.  You can't just "take" it.  Besides, your paperwork hasn't been approved yet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> There will be no kidnapping of the Coozie. Coozie is on a very tight schedule. You can't just "take" it. Besides, your paperwork hasn't been approved yet.


 

Paperwork??? Crap, where do we get the forms..........Sheesh, next thing you know Coozie will be saying "my people will call your people for an appointment"...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Paperwork??? Crap, where do we get the forms..........Sheesh, next thing you know Coozie will be saying *"my people will call your people for an appointment"*...



Where ya been shuggums, that's DONE been happening!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 19, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Paperwork??? Crap, where do we get the forms..........Sheesh, next thing you know Coozie will be saying "my people will call your people for an appointment"...



I'll send one, along with that other form we talked about last night.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I'll send one, along with that other form we talked about last night.....


 


We need a stomping foot and pitching tantrum smilie...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jan 19, 2010)

>>>>  SIde Note <<<<<   I GOT IT TODAY>>>  

I ( along with coozie ) are now OFFICAL members of the IBA...


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 19, 2010)

I promised Quack I would keep Coozie safe at all times.  But then Coozie realized there was no helmet law in Florida.  At least it wore it's seatbelt.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey Heather,  My paperwork should be filed for my May trip out to the west coast and back..  Check on my approval when ya can..


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 21, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Hey Heather,  My paperwork should be filed for my May trip out to the west coast and back..  Check on my approval when ya can..



I'll see if I can put that on the schedule.

Here is a picture of Coozie and one of it's new Biker friends.


----------



## bigox911 (Jan 21, 2010)

So by the reaction coozie got the folks at the checkpoint might have mistook him for a wmd...that was close


----------



## Laneybird (Jan 21, 2010)

Is it ever going to make it back alittle more north, like Conyers?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 21, 2010)

Laneybird said:


> Is it ever going to make it back alittle more north, like Conyers?



More than likely.  I'll put you on the list!






**Update**  Coozie just boarded it's first airplane!


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 21, 2010)

Well Coozie got to do a quick visit with me before he flew out of town. I told him I would take him on a quick tour.  Firts Coozie wanted to sit in a 777 engine and see how big it was. Then he for some reason crawled under one of its main tires. I told him that whould not be a good Idea he can get squished. But he insisted.  Next he decided to ride a tug over to a 747 and wanted to take it for a flight. Go ahead coozie push them throttles up.  Okay coozie dont forget to pull back on the yoke.  Well coozie if you have more time ever maybe I will let you turn some wrenchs and see a couple other sights. Enjoy your trip be safe.


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 21, 2010)

oh and I used plenty of this after handling coozie


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 21, 2010)

Coozie is so adventurous!  Coozie also looks as if he's been polished..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## bigox911 (Jan 22, 2010)

Koozie has arrived...may have been served a bit much on the plane though


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 22, 2010)

Ahh haa, caught it in a baby blanket. Sleeping with the dog.
Seen any neat lizard cages lately?


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 22, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Koozie has arrived...may have been served a bit much on the plane though


got started early  for the rest of the weekend!


----------



## Otis (Jan 22, 2010)

coozie needs to come help with the soju this weekend


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 22, 2010)

I just got an odd, possibly (most likely) drunk text from Coozie.   I don't think they slept.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## bigox911 (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Sweetwater (Jan 23, 2010)

Go coozie go.


----------



## pbradley (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm going up to Kentucky next week.  Think Coozie would like to ride along?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 23, 2010)

Peanut butter jar has been found unraided too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I just got an odd, possibly (most likely) drunk text from Coozie.   I don't think they slept.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 23, 2010)

Koozie has a peculiar choice in reading material...


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 23, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



I can't post all of them.  What is legal in Vegas, is not legal on Woody's.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 23, 2010)

When's the next Space Shuttle mission?
Rock on, Cooz!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> When's the next Space Shuttle mission?
> Rock on, Cooz!!!



Nooooooooo!!  Cooz is afraid of heights!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Nautical Son (Jan 24, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nooooooooo!!  Cooz is afraid of heights!!



I hope your kidding......if coozie has an accident while on my watch I may forget that he doesn't have on a safety harness......just depends on how bad it smells...

Nobody has mentioned whether or not coozie can swim in saltwater either.....I need to know in case I gotta get him a PFD....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 25, 2010)

TGattis said:


> I need to know in case I gotta get him a PFD....


 
Don't you mean PBR??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2010)

glub, glub, glub


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 30, 2010)

Where is Coozie now??..........................It's been a while since Vegas?? ......................You know what they say!!....................What happens in Vegas...........stays in Vegas!!..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2010)

Heatherrrrrrrrr!!  Where's coozie??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 30, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heatherrrrrrrrr!!  Where's coozie??



I got word that it was under control

There is no worrriesfine:


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 30, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heatherrrrrrrrr!!  Where's coozie??



Shhhhhhhhhhhhh..........Coozie is safe......I think...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhh..........Coozie is safe......I think...


 
Does coozie like it's coffee hot and black?


----------



## Red Man (Jan 30, 2010)

Last I heard it was on a plane.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2010)

Red Man said:


> Last I heard it was on a plane.


 
Coozie has gone radio silent..........what gives?


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 1, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Coozie has gone radio silent..........what gives?


Black Opps Mission!!


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 1, 2010)

Koozie brought some of that crap back that does not stay in vegas and had to be quarantined and treated.  It got its orders (and shots) last week to report to the nearest military base for immediate deployment...that's the last I heard


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Koozie brought some of that crap back that does not stay in vegas and had to be quarantined and treated. It got its orders (and shots) last week to report to the nearest military base for immediate deployment...that's the last I heard


 
The latest report is that Coozie didn't report for duty at his new duty station. I wonder if the skalliwag has gone AWOL??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Koozie brought some of that crap back that does not stay in vegas and had to be quarantined and treated.  It got its orders (and shots) last week to report to the nearest military base for immediate deployment...that's the last I heard



MMmmmmmm coozie in Camo, Cool!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Koozie brought some of that crap back that does not stay in vegas and had to be quarantined and treated.  It got its orders (and shots) last week to report to the nearest military base for immediate deployment...that's the last I heard





Sparky1 said:


> The latest report is that Coozie didn't report for duty at his new duty station. I wonder if the skalliwag has gone AWOL??


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 2, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> The latest report is that Coozie didn't report for duty at his new duty station. I wonder if the skalliwag has gone AWOL??



I just hope he knows the difference between north and south.  We don't want to have to send Slick Willie over to negotiate his release


----------



## GeorgiaTrout (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow..  Guess Coozie has got his Game on.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2010)

Heatherrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr???








where's coozie??


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 3, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heatherrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Feb 3, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heatherrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe a.................s        l        o        w   Boat to China by now...


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey...isn't there another launch scheduled soon with the space shuttle?   I believe it's around the 6th or 7th of this month!   Maybe coozie's getting some Tang on the moon!


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 3, 2010)

I heard something about cloning too.....could just be a rumor.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 3, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Hey...isn't there another launch scheduled soon with the space shuttle? I believe it's around the 6th or 7th of this month! Maybe coozie's getting some Tang on the moon!


 
 Are you allowed to say that.


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 3, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Are you allowed to say that.



I thought the same thing!


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 3, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Are you allowed to say that.


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 3, 2010)

bigox911 said:


>



Ohhh.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 3, 2010)

Astronauts need lovin too~~~


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Hey...isn't there another launch scheduled soon with the space shuttle?   I believe it's around the 6th or 7th of this month!   Maybe coozie's getting some Tang on the moon!



Wish I was "coozie"...


----------



## Otis (Feb 4, 2010)

hooked on quack said:


> where, oh where, are you tonight?
> Why did you leave me here all alone?
> I searched the world over and i thought i'd found true love.
> But you met another and pthhp! You was gone.


 


  ​


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 4, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Astronauts need lovin too~~~



Careful. I dun got infracted for not much more than that.


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 4, 2010)

I hope kooz still has everything it left here with.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh I'll bet coozie likes Mammasan and kimchee today!!!! and yakemando(sp)kabobs!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2010)

christy said:


> Dang Mill!!!!!!!!!!!! Still aint got that koozie back yet!!!!



QWISTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 5, 2010)

Is it true that Coozie made a stop by the OK corral today


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 5, 2010)

christy said:


> Dang Mill!!!!!!!!!!!! Still aint got that koozie back yet!!!!



I see another stop in Coozie's future!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 5, 2010)

christy said:


> Dang Mill!!!!!!!!!!!! Still aint got that koozie back yet!!!!


 
Christyyyyy!..


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 6, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Christyyyyy!..




Dude! That was SOOO 7 hours ago!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Dude! That was SOOO 7 hours ago!


 
I gots to gets mines stawkin in whens I cans....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2010)

christy said:


> Dang Mill!!!!!!!!!!!! Still aint got that koozie back yet!!!!



Hey gal!!  Where you been??  We miss you!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I see another stop in Coozie's future!



I'll take it to Christy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 6, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> I'll take it to Christy.


 Im's da one doins da stawkins' round here's so back off...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 6, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Im's da one doins da stawkins' round here's so back off...


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 6, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> I'll take it to Christy.



That's a negative!



Sparky1 said:


> Im's da one doins da stawkins' round here's so back off...



Not this time!


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Feb 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> That's a negative!



Don't forget that coozie wants to come play with the Dawgs before he goes home, OFH!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 6, 2010)

Dixie Dawg said:


> Don't forget that coozie wants to come play with the Dawgs before he goes home, OFH!!!!



You are on the list Sista!  Besides, I hear Green Iguana's calling our name!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You are on the list Sista!  Besides, I hear Green Iguana's calling our name!



I'm going to a meeting in New Orleans in June. Reckon Cooz might want to come along for some cajun food?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You are on the list Sista!  Besides, I hear Green Iguana's calling our name!



   I wanna come!  



rhbama3 said:


> I'm going to a meeting in New Orleans in June. Reckon Cooz might want to come along for some cajun food?



Careful Robert!  Coozie might be a bad influence down there!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Feb 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You are on the list Sista!  Besides, I hear Green Iguana's calling our name!



That list is getting awefully long...  Might have to be a 2 year world tour...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> That list is getting awefully long...  Might have to be a 2 year world tour...



Poor Quack.............. NOT...........


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm going to a meeting in New Orleans in June. Reckon Cooz might want to come along for some cajun food?



Let me check the agenda...



Tag-a-long said:


> I wanna come!
> 
> Careful Robert!  Coozie might be a bad influence down there!



I would hate to think you would not be there!



Redneck Maguiver said:


> That list is getting awefully long...  Might have to be a 2 year world tour...



Gawd, I hope not!


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Feb 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You are on the list Sista!  Besides, I hear Green Iguana's calling our name!





Tag-a-long said:


> I wanna come!




Yessssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!   Carlos can meet coozie!!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 6, 2010)

Dixie Dawg said:


> Yessssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!   Carlos can meet coozie!!!



That'd definitely be picture worthy! Carlos looks good w/ shiny things!


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 6, 2010)

Dixie Dawg said:


> Yessssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!   Carlos can meet coozie!!!



Mmmmm...........Carlos...........



Tag-a-long said:


> That'd definitely be picture worthy! Carlos looks good w/ shiny things!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 7, 2010)

Kebo said:


> Poor Quack.............. NOT...........




I thought you was my fwiend??




Dixie Dawg said:


> Yessssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!   Carlos can meet coozie!!!



Keep coozie AWAY from Carlos!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2010)

Coozie seems to be enjoying his independance just a little bit too much. His agent needs to remind him that he does have a schedule to keep, and many more stops on his world tour before returning home for the grand finale.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Feb 7, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Coozie seems to be enjoying his independance just a little bit too much. His agent needs to remind him that he does have a schedule to keep, and many more stops on his world tour before returning home for the grand finale.



Maybe Coozie needs to start showing up at 2 places at once...  May have to just divide him up to make all these different stops...


----------



## Nautical Son (Feb 7, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Maybe Coozie needs to start showing up at 2 places at once...  May have to just divide him up to make all these different stops...



I got a plasma cutter.....maybe even quarter coozie up and then weld him back together for the grand finale....


----------



## Mrs.Hornet22 (Feb 8, 2010)

I think I know where coozie is Quack!!!



It's over yonder.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2010)

Mrs.Hornet22 said:


> I think I know where coozie is Quack!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It's over yonder.



You've been lurking/stawkin for awhile, haven't you??


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 8, 2010)

Mrs.Hornet22 said:


> I think I know where coozie is Quack!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It's over yonder.





Hooked On Quack said:


> You've been lurking/stawkin for awhile, haven't you??




She's doin such a fine job of stalkin/pickin on ya and didn't have any friends yet I sent her a request  

she's got to be alright


----------



## Mrs.Hornet22 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You've been lurking/stawkin for awhile, haven't you??



You have no idea....... years.


----------



## Mrs.Hornet22 (Feb 8, 2010)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> She's doin such a fine job of stalkin/pickin on ya and didn't have any friends yet I sent her a request
> 
> she's got to be alright



Thanks LML. I been watchin you too. You got one pretty hard working dog there.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 8, 2010)

Mrs.Hornet22 said:


> Thanks LML. I been watchin you too. You got one pretty hard working dog there.



Why thank ya kindly and we don't worry bout spellin as long it's close  we'll figure it out


----------



## Mrs.Hornet22 (Feb 8, 2010)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Why thank ya kindly and we don't worry bout spellin as long it's close  we'll figure it out



Hey. I caint help it. That's why I work at a CPA firm.
Tell Macy or is it Macey I love her photos.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 8, 2010)

Mrs.Hornet22 said:


> Hey. I caint help it. That's why I work at a CPA firm.
> Tell Macy or is it Macey I love her photos.



Why Macey Moca  (she's daddy's little chocolate M&M ) will be thrilled to know she has her own stalker


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2010)

I like the cutting in half and welding back together idea a lot..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2010)

Mrs.Hornet22 said:


> You have no idea....... years.









Sparky1 said:


> I like the cutting in half and welding back together idea a lot..


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2010)

yes, Quack, we R fwiends but dangit darlin', this is some funny stuff!!


----------



## Mrs.Hornet22 (Feb 9, 2010)

Don't be skeered Quack. Your my friend


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2010)

Mrs.Hornet22 said:


> Don't be skeered Quack. Your my friend


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 10, 2010)

No one is cutting Coozie in half!

Just talked to Coozie....he sounded drunk and spoke in a foreign language half the conversation...  Here's a couple pictures he sent..

Wherever Coozie is....it looks rather cold...I guess picture number 2 explains why he was stuck in a tree.....


----------



## Swede (Feb 10, 2010)

looks like a prison camp in Siberia.


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 10, 2010)

At first I thought Coozie made it back to the Love Shack!  But then I realized Coozie was just wishing he could be a champion!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 10, 2010)

What is this???


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 10, 2010)

Please be careful Coozie!!!!  You have no legs!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 10, 2010)

_Baaaaad_ Coozie!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 10, 2010)

ROCK ON, COOZ!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 10, 2010)

Coozie is liking the kimchee and Mammasans for sure!!!!!!


----------



## baldfish (Feb 10, 2010)

Did I hear the cozzie say no more BEER


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> _Baaaaad_ Coozie!!!!






baldfish said:


> Did I hear the cozzie say no more BEER


Maybe some Soju??


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 10, 2010)

Hello Philip darling


----------



## Swede (Feb 10, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> Hello Philip darling



My name aint Phillip


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 10, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> Hello Philip darling



Who are you talking to?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 10, 2010)

Coffee to go?


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 10, 2010)

Swede said:


> My name aint Phillip


No it's not, your my Big Olde Swedie poo aren't you!!
I just noticed sweet Philip was a peeking but he's gone now!!!!! You know I'm the second of his three wives!!!!! we've been left all alone and cold since he's gone to the far off country of Kantuckie!!!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 10, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Coffee to go?







TNGIRL said:


> No it's not, your my Big Olde Swedie poo aren't you!!
> I just noticed sweet Philip was a peeking but he's gone now!!!!! You know I'm the second of his three wives!!!!! we've been left all alone and cold since he's gone to the far off country of Kantuckie!!!!!!



Oh, ok......you're drinking......


----------



## Swede (Feb 10, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> No it's not, your my Big Olde Swedie poo aren't you!!
> I just noticed sweet Philip was a peeking but he's gone now!!!!! You know I'm the second of his three wives!!!!! we've been left all alone and cold since he's gone to the far off country of Kantuckie!!!!!!




No need to suck up now.




OutFishHim said:


> Oh, ok......you're drinking......


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 10, 2010)

Swede said:


> No need to suck up now.
> 
> so you want me to stop???????


----------



## Swede (Feb 10, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> Swede said:
> 
> 
> > No need to suck up now.
> ...


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 10, 2010)

Swede said:


> TNGIRL said:
> 
> 
> > See avatar


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Feb 10, 2010)

coozie kimchee!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> At first I thought Coozie made it back to the Love Shack! But then I realized Coozie was just wishing he could be a champion!!!!


 
Coozie better cherish this memory. It's as close as he will ever come to such royalty.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 11, 2010)

Morning Sparky...wonder how coozie feels this morning!!!! hung over and with that "metal" taste in his mouth I'll bet!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 11, 2010)

Ya'll sent my coozie to Korea to that idiot "Self"???

Good Laaaaaaaaaaaawd, coozie will never be the same...


----------



## Swede (Feb 11, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll sent my coozie to Korea to that idiot "Self"???
> 
> Good Laaaaaaaaaaaawd, coozie will never be the same...



Hope coozie had all shots up to date


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll sent my coozie to Korea to that idiot "Self"???
> 
> Good Laaaaaaaaaaaawd, coozie will never be the same...


 
Bad news bro'. Coozie hasn't been the same for a couple of months now. Don't worry, we'll get him to the CDC for a full workup and treatment before he comes home.................if it's curable...


----------



## pbradley (Feb 11, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> Hello Philip darling



hey babe!


----------



## Mrs.Hornet22 (Feb 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> No one is cutting Coozie in half!
> 
> Just talked to Coozie....he sounded drunk and spoke in a foreign language half the conversation...  Here's a couple pictures he sent..
> 
> Wherever Coozie is....it looks rather cold...I guess picture number 2 explains why he was stuck in a tree.....



Now that's what I'm talkin bout. Coozie aint never had nothin like THAT(borbon.yee haw) in it.


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 11, 2010)

Kooz must be tryin to take after his host...gettin hammered on jim beam and sleepin in tree tops and such


----------



## magoo (Feb 15, 2010)

Somebody please updatee the Drivel Nation on the whereabouts of HOQ coozie these days. I lost track of him.  The tour was just gettin good.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Feb 15, 2010)

Sounds like another Long Motorcycle ride might could get scheduled.  I sure could use a good week long ride somewhere


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 16, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Sounds like another Long Motorcycle ride might could get scheduled.  I sure could use a good week long ride somewhere



Can your bike handle haulin a boat load of buffalo poop ( no trailor) from Jellystone to Washington state?  If so stop by 243s then come on up and over and we'll show KOOZIE a goood time in the Pacific Great Northwest


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Feb 16, 2010)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Can your bike handle haulin a boat load of buffalo poop ( no trailor) from Jellystone to Washington state?  If so stop by 243s then come on up and over and we'll show KOOZIE a goood time in the Pacific Great Northwest



Now Thats A ride I could really get into.  Not sure about haulin' any Buffallo droppings though, would not have enough room for Coozie and all his um  Umm   Flavors...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


----------



## Mrs.Hornet22 (Feb 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>



That's the best one yet! He ran away for a reason.


----------



## Nautical Son (Feb 21, 2010)

Anybody seen Coozie?????? I'm looking for him to be swimming ashore anytime now.......


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 24, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Anybody seen Coozie?????? I'm looking for him to be swimming ashore anytime now.......



I hope someone thru a PFD on that drunkin KOOZIE    Is he still eat kimchi or is he on his way home?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 2, 2010)

I guess Ole Coozie done gone and got lost somewhere.  I finded his thread a page back....


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 3, 2010)

So is coozie gonna make WAR III or not??????


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 3, 2010)

Well where is the floozie coozie


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 3, 2010)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Well where is the floozie coozie



I know where coozie is, cause some "idiot" sent me a PM they MEANT to send to OFH!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I know where coozie is, cause some "idiot" sent me a PM they MEANT to send to OFH!!!



they git their letter's mixed up?


----------



## Otis (Mar 3, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I know where coozie is, cause some "idiot" sent me a PM they MEANT to send to OFH!!!


 

Now..was that planted PM, acidental PM, or a PM to make you go hhhhmmmm?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 3, 2010)

Otis said:


> Now..was that planted PM, acidental PM, or a PM to make you go hhhhmmmm?



Hmmmmmmmm, considering the source, I'd have to say it was purely accidental!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 3, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> I guess Ole Coozie done gone and got lost somewhere.  I finded his thread a page back....



Ummm....I'm thinking Border Patrol stopped him somewhere along the way...



TNGIRL said:


> So is coozie gonna make WAR III or not??????



It's not looking like it...  (not that Quack would get it back anyways..)



Hooked On Quack said:


> I know where coozie is, cause some "idiot" sent me a PM they MEANT to send to OFH!!!





Otis said:


> Now..was that planted PM, acidental PM, or a PM to make you go hhhhmmmm?





Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmmmmm, considering the source, I'd have to say it was purely accidental!!



Now he knows we lost Coozie!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 3, 2010)

Maybe coozie just needs a Captain Morgan in him other then the Captain of the Titanic most at least know how to find their way home


----------



## Murphy (Mar 7, 2010)

The return of  Coozie


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 7, 2010)

Murphy said:


> The return of  Coozie



Coozie has returned???????


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Coozie has returned???????



mehbe,,,,,,,,,what'd you hear??


----------



## Murphy (Mar 7, 2010)

..........


----------



## Red Man (Mar 7, 2010)

I heard he was at WAR III.

Think i caught a glimpse of him. Dang he is quick.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2010)

Murphy said:


> ..........






Red Man said:


> I heard he was at WAR III.
> 
> Think i caught a glimpse of him. Dang he is quick.


No wonder Coozie's a lover ,he put them oysters away big time!


----------



## Red Man (Mar 7, 2010)

I did see him there.


----------



## Murphy (Mar 8, 2010)

Im just sayin..........


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2010)

Murphy said:


> Im just sayin..........



Hey Murph, what's that "glazed eye" look you got going on in that pic??  Don't go getting no idea's 'bout coozie now!


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 8, 2010)

Kebo said:


> Hey Murph, what's that "glazed eye" look you got going on in that pic??  Don't go getting no idea's 'bout coozie now!



YOU are one to talk!!!!


----------



## Murphy (Mar 8, 2010)

I can deal with that pic as long as nobody has a pic of me holding Snowys lil pups PINK leash  It seem like a thunderstorm for awhile there with all the flashes going off  I know that pic was taken after Coozie had a few raw oysters


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> YOU are one to talk!!!!


 IT WEREN'T MY FAULT!! I Swear, he sweet talked me into it, promise!!!!!!!! 



Murphy said:


> I can deal with that pic as long as nobody has a pic of me holding Snowys lil pups PINK leash  It seem like a thunderstorm for awhile there with all the flashes going off  *I know that pic was taken after Coozie had a few raw oysters*



 that's what did it.........................


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 8, 2010)

Murphy said:


> I can deal with that pic as long as nobody has a pic of me holding Snowys lil pups PINK leash  It seem like a thunderstorm for awhile there with all the flashes going off  I know that pic was taken after Coozie had a few raw oysters



This one?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> This one?



 Cooz can put'em down near 'bout as fast as Robert can shuck'em!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 8, 2010)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!



Soooooooo close, but yet so far!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 8, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!
> 
> 
> 
> Soooooooo close, but yet so far!



Bubba,  You just can't win for losing huh....  LOL


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 8, 2010)

oh the pics that coozie is in...and haven't been posted yet!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 8, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> oh the pics that coozie is in...and haven't been posted yet!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 8, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> oh the pics that coozie is in...and haven't been posted yet!


 
Some never will..


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm gettin ready to go out west a ways....I wonder if that coozie would like to go for a ride???


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 8, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!
> 
> 
> 
> Soooooooo close, but yet so far!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 8, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!
> 
> 
> 
> Soooooooo close, but yet so far!





If only you knew... 

Seems like I caught a fleetin` glimpse?....


----------



## shawn mills (Mar 8, 2010)

He's gonna quack up!


----------



## Murphy (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh it was within inches of you HOQ..........and there is proof floating around here somewhere


----------



## Red Man (Mar 8, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!
> 
> 
> 
> Soooooooo close, but yet so far!



Ooooooh If you only knew how close.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 11, 2010)

I saw this really nice truck down at WAR....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 11, 2010)

It even had nice leather seats.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> It even had nice leather seats.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I saw this really nice truck down at WAR....





BBQBOSS said:


> It even had nice leather seats.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 12, 2010)

Red Man said:


> Ooooooh If you only knew how close.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!
> 
> 
> 
> Soooooooo close, but yet so far!






Hmmmm......


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hmmmm......


----------



## magoo (Mar 13, 2010)

Close but no cigar!!!!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 13, 2010)

yeah...it was making the rounds at WAR alrighty!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 13, 2010)

Man that is about as close as ya can get without being home.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hmmmm......



Heyyyyy!!  Who's that holding coozie RIGHT  beside me head??


----------



## Sirduke (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey, I heard the coozie was looking to hitch a ride on an ambulance, tell him to drop in down here and I'll hook it up.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 13, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyy!!  Who's that holding coozie RIGHT  beside me head??



I ain't sure. When was that shot taken ??? Musta been after I left....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyy!!  Who's that holding coozie RIGHT  beside me head??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> I ain't sure. When was that shot taken ??? Musta been after I left....




I dunno??




Kebo said:


>


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyy!!  Who's that holding coozie RIGHT  beside me head??



Maybe someone is just that good with photoshop  

Surely it wasn't that close and you had no idea


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Maybe someone is just that good with photoshop
> 
> Surely it wasn't that close and you had no idea



Who's Surely??  Is that the chick holding my coozie??

Is she HAWT??


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 13, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Maybe someone is just that good with photoshop
> 
> Surely it wasn't that close and you had no idea



Shoulda been able ta ketch th' _scent,_ at that range!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 20, 2010)

A pm was sent to me with this


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 20, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> A pm was sent to me with this



Is that Freddy Krueger?


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>



IS that the trophy for the co-champion little debbie eating contest?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 20, 2010)

How about this one? Anybody know this Joker?


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 20, 2010)

I wonder if Coozie is still in one piece?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 20, 2010)

I call you MOD and raise you a Lady  and another joker


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 20, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I call you MOD and raise you a Lady  and another joker


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>



But,but,but,but,but  that is so Photoshopped.

Do that kid know where it been


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 21, 2010)

I heard it likes a little music


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I wonder if Coozie is still in one piece?





It was 30 ounces of trigger pull, from bein` launched into orbit, as stainless steel shrapnel...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> It was 30 ounces of trigger pull, from bein` launched into orbit, as stainless steel shrapnel...



And you showed such restraint!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 21, 2010)

Kebo said:


> And you showed such restraint!





It weren`t easy...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> It weren`t easy...



I bet!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 22, 2010)

Hmmmmm  Makes ya wonder if'n it's gonna be around and show up a DOG II now.....   Naaa   it'll probably shy away from that, Quack will be on the look out for it.....


----------



## pbradley (Mar 22, 2010)

I love the coozie saga; you guys quack me up.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 22, 2010)

pbradley said:


> I love the coozie saga; you guys quack me up.



Ducks sometimes do that,when they fly upside down.Quack up,that is.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Mar 24, 2010)

Good thing I had a nice coozie to keep my drink cool last night......


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 24, 2010)

Yep, even a hawt waitress played with coozie! 




Coozie also made me doublefist!


----------



## Otis (Mar 24, 2010)

I sure hope the handlers of coozie wash their hands!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 24, 2010)

Otis said:


> I sure hope the handlers of coozie wash their hands!



I didnt!   I actually ate with my hands after that!   Is it to late to go get a shot or am i infected???


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Mar 24, 2010)

Otis said:


> I sure hope the handlers of coozie wash their hands!



 now you tell me....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 24, 2010)

Boys, them drinks kill germs and such.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 13, 2010)

Just so you can follow a long
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=521493


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Just so you can follow a long
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=521493


----------



## Otis (Apr 13, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Here coozie coozie coozie, c'mere coozie, daddy misses ya boy


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Apr 13, 2010)

and  ole Coozie still has another 5 months or so of traveling...  Where 'o where shall it go next....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Apr 13, 2010)

( in the key of g )

Where 'o where is Quack's Coozie tonight,

He was so close, but now all alone,

Coozie traveled the world ona year long tour, 

Quack will see him again, when it turns Fall.......

( that dadgum Hee haw tune has been stuck in my head all day, so I figured I might as well do something with it.. ) 
__________________


----------



## Otis (Apr 25, 2010)

¿Quack, dónde está coozie?


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 25, 2010)

Ya Mon......
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












<object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sonYFxHHvaM&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sonYFxHHvaM&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2010)

I just need it for a fitting, then it can resume the tour...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2010)

Otis said:


> ¿Quack, dónde está coozie?



I dunno??


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Apr 27, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno??



Sounds to me like it may be able to speak 25 languages time it's all done touring...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Ya Mon......
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Redneck Maguiver said:


> Sounds to me like it may be able to speak 25 languages time it's all done touring...



Does the Coozie have a passport?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Apr 28, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Does the Coozie have a passport?



Not sure about that,  But maybe a work visa to earn some money to get home again sometime....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 28, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Not sure about that,  But maybe a work visa to earn some money to get home again sometime....





Hooked On Quack said:


> Tannerite is still legal, I just now ordered 2 cases of the half pounders!!


Hey Kim look what Quacks got.  Do you have ideas? 
Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Apr 28, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hey Kim look what Quacks got.  Do you have ideas?
> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



Hmmmm  I wonder...  










BIG BOOOOOOOMMM  !!!!!!    ??


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Resica (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey Peaches.


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 28, 2010)

Resica said:


> Hey Peaches.



Hey!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2010)

I like Peaches....


----------



## Resica (Apr 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey!


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I like Peaches....



I wonder if Coozie likes Peaches?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I wonder if Coozie likes Peaches?


 
the real question, is does Coozie like Mango?


----------



## Resica (Apr 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I wonder if Coozie likes Peaches?



I'm sure he does, at least some of the time.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 8, 2010)

Hooked on Quack:
O Coozie , O coozie , wherefore art thou Coozie?
Deny thy Quack and refuse thy home;
Or if thou wilt not, be but sworn my love
And I'll no longer be with Quack.

Coozie:
[Aside] Shall I hear more, or shall I speak at this?

Hooked on Quack:
'Tis but thy name that is my enemy:
Thou art thyself, though not a Coozie.
What's Coozie? It is nor hand nor foot,
Nor arm nor face, nor any other part
Belonging to a man. O be some other name!
What's in a name? That which we call a rose
By any other word would smell as sweet;
So Coozie would, were he not Coozie call'd,
Retain that dear perfection which he owes
Without that title. Coozie, doff thy name,
and for thy name, which is no part of thee,
Take all myself.


----------



## pbradley (May 8, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hooked on Quack:
> O Coozie , O coozie , wherefore art thou Coozie?
> Deny thy Quack and refuse thy home;
> Or if thou wilt not, be but sworn my love
> ...



Bravo!


----------



## magoo (May 8, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hooked on Quack:
> O Coozie , O coozie , wherefore art thou Coozie?
> Deny thy Quack and refuse thy home;
> Or if thou wilt not, be but sworn my love
> ...



quite well done my man, well done


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hooked on Quack:
> O Coozie , O coozie , wherefore art thou Coozie?
> Deny thy Quack and refuse thy home;
> Or if thou wilt not, be but sworn my love
> ...





You have WAAAAAAY too much time on your hands!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 8, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hooked on Quack:
> O Coozie , O coozie , wherefore art thou Coozie?
> Deny thy Quack and refuse thy home;
> Or if thou wilt not, be but sworn my love
> ...


 

 FREAK !!!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 8, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hooked on Quack:
> O Coozie , O coozie , wherefore art thou Coozie?
> Deny thy Quack and refuse thy home;
> Or if thou wilt not, be but sworn my love
> ...



Excellant words my young ThreeleggedGrasshopper...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 20, 2010)

More of this world tour
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=540957


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 23, 2010)

Coozie took quite a liking to Traditional Archery..


----------



## Otis (May 23, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Coozie took quite a liking to Traditional Archery..
> 
> View attachment 529763


 

























 Oh Quack!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 23, 2010)

Man, I missed that...  I was wondering what the comotion was about over there...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Coozie took quite a liking to Traditional Archery..
> 
> View attachment 529763



Ain't no way, ya'll know better...


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 24, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't no way, ya'll know better...



And that was after cooz was washed off from falling in the portopotty


----------

